# NEGATIVE CYCLE - What are these pains?



## Treacle (Feb 26, 2004)

Hi there

I'm hoping you can help. I had a negative result last week. My period arrived on 13 dpt, which I expected due to period pains a couple of days before & brown spotting on 12 dpt.

I'm a tad worried because the pains I've had during this period are far worse than I've ever experienced. I'm used to bad period pains, but I've been getting stabbing pains every so often and I still have them today. I'm not doubled-up with pain, but it's enough that I'm worried. I also had what I would consider to be normal (but more painful than usual) period pains, which subsided by Friday.

Sorry if this is TMI, but my period has also been far heavier than normal with a large amount of blood clotting - which really frightened me as I've never seen anything like it. This only lasted two days and my period is quite light now.

This is my first cycle of ICSI, so I haven't a clue whether this is normal - I'd appreciate some guidance as DH is asking me to phone the hospital and I'm of the opinion that I shouldn't bother them.

Hope you can help.
Thanks
Nikki
x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi Nikki

so sorry about your negative hun ^cuddleup^ after my ivf failed i too had very painfull cramping and my period was heavier than usual too, it wasn't as bad the second time ivf failed for some reason but both times i had bad cramping that i had never had before also the first time it totaly messed my cycles up (too early to say if it has the second time) my cycles went from 32 days to 41 days, i assume this is normal as our bodies have been through so much, but if you are worried give your hospital a call.

hope you are feeling better soon

luv pam


----------

